# Hinge help



## lateralus819 (Jul 22, 2012)

Hello all, Im working on a project right now where i have a face board that i need to hinge up, but would rather not see the hinges. 


























Was wondering if there was anything that could mount to the side of the plate to make it swing upwards, as you can see it isn't as tall as the height of the opening.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

It is not clear what you want to do. Do you want that board to slide to the top? or rotate to the top? or both. Does it even go to the top.

Or do you want it to just rotate in the position it is in?

What will be the final position of the board?

George


----------



## lateralus819 (Jul 22, 2012)

GeorgeC said:


> It is not clear what you want to do. Do you want that board to slide to the top? or rotate to the top? or both. Does it even go to the top.
> 
> Or do you want it to just rotate in the position it is in?
> 
> ...




I want it to rotate to the top I.E.- pull on the bottom and it will pull towards you and rotate up. Is that better? hard to explain.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

lateralus819 said:


> Basically, imagine it as if it stood (looking at the pics) on its left side, that face board would act as a door if you will.
> 
> I want it to rotate to the top I.E.- pull on the bottom and it will pull towards you and rotate up. Is that better? hard to explain.


If I understand your description, it stands up, and that piece in the opening is a door of sorts. It doesn't cover the opening. Do you want it to be hinged at the top like a lift lid would be?








 







.


----------



## lateralus819 (Jul 22, 2012)

cabinetman said:


> If I understand your description, it stands up, and that piece in the opening is a door of sorts. It doesn't cover the opening. Do you want it to be hinged at the top like a lift lid would be?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No sorry, I explained that HORRIBLY. 

Its a box that sits just like you see it, it will contain two equalizers, and i wanted to add that "door" to hide them so buttons couldn't be pushed, but as you see it isn't as tall as the opening. 

I'm looking for a hinge of sorts to make it open to gain access to the controls. That should be clearer, the nature of what i want though, seems it would need to be some sort of a "lift off" hinge? I'm checking out mcmaster carr but i see some that would halfway work. 

I could mount the hinge on the bottom, but in order for the piece to sit flush at the bottom and swing i would need to round over the outside edge and I'd rather not do that.

something that would allow easy removal of the door if i need to take the units out.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

lateralus819 said:


> No sorry, I explained that HORRIBLY.
> 
> Its a box that sits just like you see it, it will contain two equalizers, and i wanted to add that "door" to hide them so buttons couldn't be pushed, but as you see it isn't as tall as the opening.
> 
> ...


You could use Blum hinges with the clip top.








 







.


----------



## lateralus819 (Jul 22, 2012)

cabinetman said:


> You could use Blum hinges with the clip top.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are really cool! Only thing is you would see them hmmmm.


----------



## lateralus819 (Jul 22, 2012)

Hopefully these new pics are a little clearer at the position when its fully opened.


----------



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

Why not put pins in the sides near the top to allow it to swing open? It wouldn't stay open though without a fold-down brace or something though.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

railaw said:


> Why not put pins in the sides near the top to allow it to swing open? It wouldn't stay open though without a fold-down brace or something though.


+1 railaw. That's what I was thinking,


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

lateralus819 said:


> Those are really cool! Only thing is you would see them hmmmm.


How 'bout something like this?
.













 







.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Or, you could put pins in the ends of the door and router a channel along the inside of the sides and the door could slide up and back into the top of the box. :smile:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

How about a center pin hinge like this one.


----------



## willbess08 (Jul 5, 2012)

i was thinking two flip open hinges mounted upside down, like you put in front of kitchen sinks, they might hold open but would they open up wide enough? just a thought, pins would be much simpler


----------

